# Benadryl Recall (Not sure if this has been posted)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I know many of us keep Benadryl in our first aid kit for our Chi's, so wanted to provide this link.

Another Tylenol Recall, Plus Benadryl, Sudafed and Sinutab

I was in Target yesterday to buy Benadryl, and there were none on the shelves except for Target brand. They mentioned the recall and said they wouldn't be carrying the J&J brand until the recall has been sorted out. I threw away what little J&J brand I had left and got the generic just to be safe.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

Thank you. Mind if I steal this link to post on my other messageboards? Thank you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're welcome ladies!! Of course you are welcome to use the link. : )


----------

